# Vomiting and IBS?



## JendDVM2B (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am new to this site and find it nice to know there are people out there experiencing the same things I am. I read the post about the pain on the left side and was interested because I too have experienced sever pain on my lower left side of my abdomen. What I am wondering is whether anyone experiences vomiting with their IBS?I have been recently diagnosed with IBS (about a year ago)and seem to have the typical symptomes that everyone describes (diarrhea, constipation, bloating etc.)but I also have this severe pain in my left side of my abdomen that sometimes causes vomiting. I have asked my doctor about it and she put me on a medicine to lower stomach acid in case I was beginning to get an ulcer but it seems to go hand in hand with everything else most of the time







. Does anyone else experience vomiting with their IBS?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

yes yes and yes! in fact just last night i was vomiting. again. im on acid reducing meds but nothing seems to stop it. it mainly happens late evening or at night time, and starts off with nausea then 5mins or so later im sick. im guessing by your name, you are a girl,(so sorry if you're not!) and so i suggest there might be a link between your period and your vomiting and ibs, cuz ive found that. ive had to keep a menstrual chart for a few months and i notice the sickness happens every 3/4 days and its worse before my period. i guess this could be cuz of the hormone levels changing, but my doc might be able to help with that. sorry this reply has turned into my life story. basically, you're not alone with the vomiting, and id reccommend trying to find a link between foods/ times of day/ etc when you're sick.take care, S.


----------



## JendDVM2B (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, all girl here. Actually I do oftentimes get sick during my period but it is not always during that time and not every period do i get sick. I do know that it is ALWAYS ALWAYS late at night. I will go to bed and my left side of my stomach will start this throbbing feeling and then it will make me nauseous and will lead to vomiting. This tends to occur higher up on my stomach than the normal daily irritation which was the reason my doctor thought it might be ulcers. She had suggested my going and having some GI stuff done but the thought of having to swallow that liquid chalky stuff makes me cringe. I have this mental image of them making me swallow that stuff and throwing up all over the doctor lol. I have NEVER had the stomach for any type of liquid medicines-i just cant do 'em. Thankyou for your reply. It is so nice to hear that someone else has all the trouble I do. I was starting to worry that there was something serious wrong other than the IBS that they werent catching. Such a relief to know it is all part of the territory.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

glad to have reassured you! It makes me wonder WHY it happens late at night for us both. hmm.....one of lifes great mysteries i guess! lol


----------



## JendDVM2B (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah that is weird. Come to think of it I dont really remember ever getting sick much during the day- even as a child (before diagnosed with IBS). It seems like most always when I would vomit it would be in the middle of the night. How odd. I guess perhaps it is one of life's great mysteries lol


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most typically when vomiting is part of the symptoms someone with IBS is suffering, the vomiting is considered to be an upper GI problem (you can have functional or organic problems up top and down below).The vomiting should be investigated by it self to see what sort of UPPER GI problem you have and how it should be treated.Do not assume EVERY symptom is IBS even if other IBSers have that symptom. It is possible to have additional issues and they should be investigated as such.K.


----------

